# Hay equiptment salvage yards?



## armyturner (Nov 24, 2011)

I need a gear for a JD 346 square baler. It is about $450 new. Are there any salvage yards that cater to hay equiptment that I can contact?


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.atis.net/salyards.shtml

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled/list.asp?etid=3&man=JOHN+DEERE&mdl=346&guid=

Take your pick!!!


----------



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure where you are located but I have done bussiness with All States Ag Parts | Tractor Parts | Combine Parts | Used, New & Rebuilt a lot. Mostly for tractor stuff, but I have seen other equipment there. I live in WI and one of thier salvage yards is about an hour away so I just drive there so I really do not know how thier internet sales work... They have many yards across the midwest states though. May help you


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This guy is located in NY and is very helpful. I am sure he has or can get the gear you need.
http://www.bestbalerparts.com/About_Us.php

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've used Tractorhouse to search for salvage tractor models for parts and recently got a piston for a little Ford out of a yard in PA. I just did a quick search for a JD 346 and got 6 salvage yards that have one. That's the good news.....The bad news is when I was looking for the piston recently, I probably called 12-14 salvage yards. Most said "we'll look and let you know"; 3 actually called me back....two said "we've got the tractor and we'll let you know" but only one actually pulled the piston and sold it to me. There's a lot of aggravation dealing with them but sometimes it's your only choice.

Try these guys: Salvage-Equipment If they have it they're pretty good about getting it to you and they do show a 346 in inventory. Good Luck!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 5, 2011)

C and L has some used parts for allot of jd equipment, cltractor.com


----------



## Naylorbros (Nov 29, 2011)

What gear are you looking for. I have parted three, 346s in the last couple of years and might have a good one.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## armyturner (Nov 24, 2011)

I am looking for the knotter drive gear. I have also heard it called the knotter cam gear.


----------



## Naylorbros (Nov 29, 2011)

I have already sold all the the knotter drive gears. Sorry.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## armyturner (Nov 24, 2011)

No problem. I found one at Baler Parts and Service.


----------



## traviskaddatz (4 mo ago)

Kaddatz in Hillsboro, TX has a large inventory of hay baler and hay equipment salvage. Hay Salvage Equipment - Farm Equipment | Tractor Parts & Farm Parts | Farm Equipment Auctions Baler, Square


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Travis
Welcome to HayTalk
I live about 25 miles North of your business location & have seen your large used equipment inventory. Back in the 70's I sold your Grandfather AKA Cowboy some used equipment.
Jim


----------

